# Why buy a Stream?



## brewman

This is not meant to be a troll; I really don't see the value of the Stream, and I'm wondering why people have purchased them over something like a Slingbox.

I have been a TiVo owner since the Series 1, and currently have a Romio, two Premiers, and two Series 3's so I'm definitely not anti-Tivo.

I guess the biggest question I have is the Stream's utility particularly when compared to a Slingbox. There's very few instances I can think of where I would want to use it while I'm in my home, and the only way to use if outside my home is to pre-download recorded content to my iPad is a PITA compared to a Slingbox. 

So, why did you Stream owners buy the Stream?


----------



## lgnad

brewman said:


> This is not meant to be a troll; I really don't see the value of the Stream, and I'm wondering why people have purchased them over something like a Slingbox.
> 
> I have been a TiVo owner since the Series 1, and currently have a Romio, two Premiers, and two Series 3's so I'm definitely not anti-Tivo.
> 
> I guess the biggest question I have is the Stream's utility particularly when compared to a Slingbox. There's very few instances I can think of where I would want to use it while I'm in my home, and the only way to use if outside my home is to pre-download recorded content to my iPad is a PITA compared to a Slingbox.
> 
> So, why did you Stream owners buy the Stream?


Um, why do you say that you'd have to pre-download content? It can stream or download?

With how slick the Ipad app is, its so easy to use. Hopefully the snazzy update Tivo is promising finally rolls out Android streaming... and a new android app that's even close to the IOS version in quality, and performance. Additionally, other features like more controls over the quality of the video stream would be great.

I picked mine up because it was on clearance at one point at BB for <$80, so I figured what the heck... Yeah, its been a work in progress, but its been improving with stability and performance with software updates. It has worked well for me the few times I have streamed outside of home.

I technically have two streams right now... guess I should pull the plug on my stand-alone one, one of these days


----------



## moyekj

Having both (Stream built into Roamio Pro), I've come up with a few reasons:

STREAM ADVANTAGES
* If you have a very poor connection there is nothing you can do with Sling - it will look really bad or constantly stall making things unwatchable. With the Stream solution you can set it to download for a while to build up a buffer and then start watching and the quality will still be one of the 3 pre-defined quality levels.
* Again for poor connections the Slingbox 350 can take up to 20 seconds or so to respond to a button press while the iOS app response is pretty close to real time, so trick play is much more seamless compared to Sling.
* Slingbox requires you take control of the box, so that box can't be used by someone else while Sling is in use. With Stream solution everything happens in the background.
* With Slingbox you are restricted to whatever box it is connected to. With Stream solution any series 4 or higher unit on the network can be streamed from.
* No clunky IR blasters needed.

SLINGBOX ADVANTAGES
* Client can be any web browser vs Stream restricted currently to iOS mobile devices only
* Gives better video quality vs Stream streaming mode given the same low bandwidth
* Much higher quality captures possible (1080p H.264 up to 7 Mbps)
* Does not suffer from encoding issues and A/V sync issues which I have encountered with the Stream.
* Not restricted by any copy protection nonsense since it's using analog outputs
* Can be connected to any box that has analog outputs
* You can capture and save video unencrypted from any analog source

Bottom line is it's nice having both options available, but these days I try and use the Stream whenever possible first, with Sling as a backup option.


----------



## eboydog

There are people who only know the Tivo product line, when Tivo came out with the Stream it was targeted for are those who want a one vendor solution. 

Some people don't want to add this, add that and do this and make that work. The general expectation is that a mobile streaming solution provided by Tivo would work with a TiVo (not saying it does or not just strictly commenting on the marketing strategy). 

Stream may work for some, Slingbox is for others. At least there is a choice.


----------



## brewman

lgnad said:


> Um, why do you say that you'd have to pre-download content? It can stream or download?
> 
> With how slick the Ipad app is, its so easy to use. Hopefully the snazzy update Tivo is promising finally rolls out Android streaming... and a new android app that's even close to the IOS version in quality, and performance. Additionally, other features like more controls over the quality of the video stream would be great.
> 
> I picked mine up because it was on clearance at one point at BB for <$80, so I figured what the heck... Yeah, its been a work in progress, but its been improving with stability and performance with software updates. It has worked well for me the few times I have streamed outside of home.
> 
> I technically have two streams right now... guess I should pull the plug on my stand-alone one, one of these days


I was under the impression that you can't stream outside your home network. Is that not true? If that is still true then as I said in my post the only way to watch content outside your home is to pre-download it to your iPad before you leave home.


----------



## brewman

I guess if I could find one now for < $80 I'd probably get it too on the off chance that TiVo may actually live up to their promise some day and support streaming when you're not at home. If they solve that issue then the Stream is a big win IMHO over the Slingbox.


----------



## jrtroo

brewman said:


> I was under the impression that you can't stream outside your home network. Is that not true? If that is still true then as I said in my post the only way to watch content outside your home is to pre-download it to your iPad before you leave home.


Not true. OOH streaming went live around 9 months ago, so not sure why you had that impression.


----------



## tre74

I bought a Stream when it was introduced to market. We are a two iphone and one iPad household. I could load shows to take to the office or to take on road trips. It was worth it to me for this feature alone, but the introduction of out of home streaming made it more usable. It works well when connected to two good networks. If you are sending a show over a meager network and receiving it over another meager network, things can be choppy.


----------



## brewman

jrtroo said:


> Not true. OOH streaming went live around 9 months ago, so not sure why you had that impression.


Perhaps the FAQ on Tivo's site: https://www.tivo.com/shop/stream










If the Stream actually does support OOH streaming then I will return the Slingbox I bought yesterday and get a Stream. Will someone else confirm OOH works?

Thanks


----------



## jrtroo

Yikes. Clearly, that needs to get updated. The same chart exists under the Roamio FAQs and it shows the right answers of YES.


----------



## brewman

Well, it seems the Stream does support OOH so I will now happily get one, and return the Slingbox. Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## moyekj

Keep in mind that for copy protected programs OOH streaming and/or downloading doesn't work, so if you recording from cable channels and have one of those cable companies that copy protects most everything then OOH streaming is not an option.


----------



## bootman_head_fi

moyekj said:


> Keep in mind that for copy protected programs OOH streaming and/or downloading doesn't work, so if you recording from cable channels and have one of those cable companies that copy protects most everything then OOH streaming is not an option.


Unless you have a newer wireless router that has a VPN server feature.

If you use that you will always be "in house" and can then stream everything.


----------



## bayern_fan

Except for in-home streaming on iOS, Slingbox 350/500 over component is usually best

No restrictive CCI bit concerns, better adaptive streaming, and works on Android/PC/Mac


----------



## Austin Bike

I have a stream and use it in the rental house we are temporarily in to stream content to the bedroom as we only have one cable outlet in the whole house so the tivo is in the living room. We have time warner cable so the stream value is somewhat stunted by TWC's decision on what they allow, but this is a cable company issue, not a tivo issue.

I used to travel internationally a lot and having the ability to fill an ipad for 12-14 hour flights was awesome. In addition, being able to reload my ipad from the hotel or watch a show in Beijing was a pretty cool feature (Chinese TV sucks for the most part.)

The stream is $99 and requires no contract of any time. It's a cheap toy that does what it needs to do. I just don't understand the angst and arguing about it. Yeah, it can't cook a pizza or cure cancer, but it's a good device to have.


----------



## jimmypowder

brewman said:


> This is not meant to be a troll; I really don't see the value of the Stream, and I'm wondering why people have purchased them over something like a Slingbox.
> 
> I have been a TiVo owner since the Series 1, and currently have a Romio, two Premiers, and two Series 3's so I'm definitely not anti-Tivo.
> 
> I guess the biggest question I have is the Stream's utility particularly when compared to a Slingbox. There's very few instances I can think of where I would want to use it while I'm in my home, and the only way to use if outside my home is to pre-download recorded content to my iPad is a PITA compared to a Slingbox.
> 
> So, why did you Stream owners buy the Stream?[/QUOTe
> 
> The Stream sucks compared to the Slingbox.
> 
> This guy is gonna find out the hard way.


----------



## bikegeek

I bought the Stream when it first came out and it has been great. It seemed to be having issues due to getting a little warm, so I turned it on its side and the issues have resolved. 

Downloading to my ipad it great for times when I am without wifi and I don't have to rely on bandwidth for OOH streaming.


----------



## moyekj

jimmypowder said:


> The Stream sucks compared to the Slingbox.
> This guy is gonna find out the hard way.


 I'm not finding that at all. In fact I find I'm using the Sling less and less these days and much prefer using the Stream. I'm even using the Stream in home quite a lot these days for times when I have to be more quiet in viewing than on the big TV. The Slingbox has its value as does the Stream.


----------



## Austin Bike

moyekj said:


> The Slingbox has its value as does the Stream.


Jimmy just keeps forgetting that this is not winner take all. People can have multiple devices if it helps them do what they need to do. If these were $1000 devices I could understand the angst, but come on, they're $99.

This isn't religion, it's entertainment. If it works for what you need it to do, then buy it. If it doesn't, then don't. Best Buy is full of things that I don't need, but I am ok with that.


----------



## jimmypowder

moyekj said:


> I'm not finding that at all. In fact I find I'm using the Sling less and less these days and much prefer using the Stream. I'm even using the Stream in home quite a lot these days for times when I have to be more quiet in viewing than on the big TV. The Slingbox has its value as does the Stream.


Here is how i see it:
Audio Quality- Better on Slingbox by far.
Video Quality-Better on Slingbox by far
Premium Content-Can be played on Slingbox,cannot on Tivo.
Remote Control-Tivo is better then the Slingbox.
Connectivity-Much better and more stable on the Slingbox.
Slingbox Grade -A- if they get the lag fixed on changing channels,etc it would be an A

Tivo Grade- C- Has potential to become an A but lots of improvement 
is needed.


----------



## jimmypowder

Austin Bike said:


> Jimmy just keeps forgetting that this is not winner take all. People can have multiple devices if it helps them do what they need to do. If these were $1000 devices I could understand the angst, but come on, they're $99.
> 
> This isn't religion, it's entertainment. If it works for what you need it to do, then buy it. If it doesn't, then don't. Best Buy is full of things that I don't need, but I am ok with that.


Yesterday I was at my daughters and decided to compare Tivo and Slingbox. 
Very strong Fios network .

Tivo would get blurry then clear ,blurry then clear . really unstable
Slingbox was flawless with Hd quality picture .Controls changing channels were slow as hell.Very annoying.

I could project the Slingbox video onto the big HD Tv they have .Awesome.
They have an Apple TV.

Can I do that with Tivo?


----------



## moyekj

jimmypowder said:


> Audio Quality- Better on Slingbox by far.


 I've not noticed any audio differences at all when client device is an iPad.


> Video Quality-Better on Slingbox by far


 For OOH streaming yes, but if you OOH download at medium or high quality then you get guaranteed quality levels which is something you can't do with Sling. For in home, streaming gives you high quality video which is more than adequate IMO.



> Premium Content-Can be played on Slingbox,cannot on Tivo.


 Yes. In my case I don't subscribe to any premium channels and only premium channels are CCI protected, hence everything I record is available to stream and/or download so not a factor.



> Remote Control-Tivo is better then the Slingbox.


 Yes, big advantage here and one of main reasons I like using the TiVo app.



> Connectivity-Much better and more stable on the Slingbox.


 For streaming yes, but again you can use downloads to get consistent quality with Stream that is not possible with Sling.

I don't watch live TV at all, so the download method is what I use primarily for OOH viewing, and that is superior to using Sling for viewing IMO as long as you can give some time for downloads to buffer ahead of when you start watching - or even better, download shows before you are out of home.


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> Here is how i see it:
> Audio Quality- Better on Slingbox by far.
> Video Quality-Better on Slingbox by far
> Premium Content-Can be played on Slingbox,cannot on Tivo.
> Remote Control-Tivo is better then the Slingbox.
> Connectivity-Much better and more stable on the Slingbox.
> Slingbox Grade -A- if they get the lag fixed on changing channels,etc it would be an A
> 
> Tivo Grade- C- Has potential to become an A but lots of improvement
> is needed.


You forgot perhaps the biggest plus of the Stream: it doesn't tie up the device you're watching, so someone else can watch a program using the TiVo you're streaming from at the same time.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> You forgot perhaps the biggest plus of the Stream: it doesn't tie up the device you're watching, so someone else can watch a program using the TiVo you're streaming from at the same time.


Yes this is Tivo's biggest advantage though for me its a nonfactor.


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> Yes this is Tivo's biggest advantage though for me its a nonfactor.


So to extrapolate: all the badmouthing you've been doing about the Stream and how it will suck for everybody is based on whether or not it works for your specific needs?


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> So to extrapolate: all the badmouthing you've been doing about the Stream and how it will suck for everybody is based on whether or not it works for your specific needs?


No not really . The Tivo stream sucks .

You mention one feature the stream has that Slingbox doesn't but overall if you told me the Stream is better at Ooh streaming i would have to think you have never used a Slingbox .

Maybe you have only one tv in your house , I don't know . Over 82 percent of households have 2 or more TVs .

Have you ever used a Slingbox ?


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> No not really . The Tivo stream sucks . You mention one feature the stream has that Slingbox doesn't but overall if you told me the Stream is better at Ooh streaming i would have to think you have never used a Slingbox . Maybe you have only one tv in your house , I don't know . Over 82 percent of households have 2 or more TVs . Have you ever used a Slingbox ?


I have two TVs in my house. I also have both a TiVo Stream and a Slingbox. Since getting the Stream, I can count on one hand the number of times I've used the Slingbox.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> I have two TVs in my house. I also have both a TiVo Stream and a Slingbox. Since getting the Stream, I can count on one hand the number of times I've used the Slingbox.


Congrats . I hope your enjoying the great video and audio quality of the Tivo Stream outside the house !


----------



## moyekj

jimmypowder said:


> Congrats . I hope your enjoying the great video and audio quality of the Tivo Stream outside the house !


 I guess you just choose to ignore the download option which can actually give you better quality and certainly better trick play experience than Sling OOH?


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> Congrats . I hope your enjoying the great video and audio quality of the Tivo Stream outside the house !


I have been; thanks. I've found the quality of both the Stream and the Slingbox to be comparable.


----------



## eboydog

If you don't like the Stream then use something else, these trolling threads are getting old. 

OK, every product has its place and has it's drawbacks. It pointless to go back and forth about the merits of Stream versus Slingbox, to each their own! Just be glad there are such options as if wasn't for companies like Tivo and Sling Media, we would have even less choices especially if left up to solely the cable companies.


----------



## jimmypowder

eboydog said:


> If you don't like the Stream then use something else, these trolling threads are getting old. OK, every product has its place and has it's drawbacks. It pointless to go back and forth about the merits of Stream versus Slingbox, to each their own! Just be glad there are such options as if wasn't for companies like Tivo and Sling Media, we would have even less choices especially if left up to solely the cable companies.


Wah wah wah . I'm not trolling , I'm just offering my experience with both devices .

If Tivo decides to improve the Ooh streaming capabilities I will be the first here to praise it .

Based on its current performance , I will criticize it .


----------



## moyekj

FYI, as pointed out here the Slingbox 350 is on sale today at Best Buy for $100 which is a good deal considering list price is $180 and Amazon has them for $123.
Good opportunity to get best of both worlds for those with a Stream but not a Sling.


----------



## eboydog

jimmypowder said:


> Wah wah wah . I'm not trolling , I'm just offering my experience with both devices .
> 
> If Tivo decides to improve the Ooh streaming capabilities I will be the first here to praise it .
> 
> Based on its current performance , I will criticize it .


OK, everyone more than understands your postion on the subject, you don't like Stream. As you are so against Tivo, may I ask what is your purpose for posting on this forum based on your history of message posts? You are constantly complaining about the Tivo products as on a forum solely dedicated to Tivo which hardly seems to be helpful to yourself much less others, your posting history's doesn't reflect that you are seeking help or advice with such but rather repeating over and over how terrible Tivo is.

I apologize if your feelings are hurt however it appears you are obsessed with the negitive nature of the Tivo Stream and tivo, if this fact upset you, might I suggest trying other topics, perhaps you have knowledge that can be helpful or perhaps even improve your own situation?


----------



## comma splice

jimmypowder said:


> Congrats . I hope your enjoying the great video and audio quality of the Tivo Stream outside the house !


Me too, thank you! My Slingbox is going on eBay soon.


----------



## jimmypowder

comma said:


> Me too, thank you! My Slingbox is going on eBay soon.


Yes after all , the Tivo Stream video & audio quality is so much better then the Slingbox !lolol


----------



## aaronwt

I'm not even able to use my stream at home. Let alone outside of the home. Because the Stream still doesn't work with Android devices.


----------



## Austin Bike

What if he works for sling? or is an investor? Typically when you see trolls like this they either have an agenda. Why so much anger about a product that they don't want to buy?


----------



## jimmypowder

Austin Bike said:


> What if he works for sling? or is an investor? Typically when you see trolls like this they either have an agenda. Why so much anger about a product that they don't want to buy?


Don't work for Sling nor am I am investor .

Tivo stream is still garbage , IMO

I've been banned for a over a week from this site 
for supposedly insulting other members in this thread .

If you have an opposing opinion about the stream it seems you get banned a lot easier then if you support it .


----------



## Austin Bike

I learned two very important pieces of information in the past when there were products that did not do what I wanted them to do but actually worked for everyone else. First I started saying "for me" at the end of all of my statements. Then I decided that if it worked for everyone else and not me, that maybe it was something on my end. I have a box full of things that don't work the way I want them to, I just don't really obsess too much about it.


----------



## jimmypowder

Austin Bike said:


> I learned two very important pieces of information in the past when there were products that did not do what I wanted them to do but actually worked for everyone else. First I started saying "for me" at the end of all of my statements. Then I decided that if it worked for everyone else and not me, that maybe it was something on my end. I have a box full of things that don't work the way I want them to, I just don't really obsess too much about it.


TiVo stream is garbage compared to my Slingbox 
350 in every respect but changing channels , controls .

I want someone on this forum to tell me that the video and audio quality is better on the TiVo Stream .

It ain't ! I can also use airplay to put the picture on a big tv . It works flawlessly . Can Tivo Stream do this ? Nope . Can't stream premium channels either .

TiVo Stream has lots of potential though . I will give it that much . It has the potential to become just as good as the Slingbox .i just don't know 
If TiVo really cares enough about this feature to improve it much . I just don't see them doing anything to improve the Stream . Do you ? 
Port Forwarding? App improvements ? Etc .


----------



## Austin Bike

So much for tying to help you. Auf weidersehen.


----------



## jrtroo

jimmypowder said:


> I've been banned for a over a week from this site for supposedly insulting other members in this thread .


After the incorrect chart on the Tivo.com site, this is the most interesting bit of information I have seen in this thread. Did not know that the mods did this when things got too personal. Good to know.


----------



## jimmypowder

jrtroo said:


> After the incorrect chart on the Tivo.com site, this is the most interesting bit of information I have seen here. Did not know that the mods did this when things got too personal. Good to know.


I'm being banned ,IMHO,for having a negative opinion of the Tivo stream

Here's guessing that those folks who have insulted me are not being banned.

I have only one more strike before being banned permanently which is what they so badly want here.

Its not free speech. Its called free speech for those who approve of Tivo Stream .


----------



## Robin

I could tell you why you were banned but then that would get me banned so I won't.


----------



## jrtroo

Lots of people on this site complain about Tivo without being banned. Here, I'll complain right now that it still does not support Android streaming. Not banned. Good luck, and now I'll take advantage of another feature of this site, ignoring this tread.


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> I'm being banned ,IMHO,for having a negative opinion of the Tivo stream Here's guessing that those folks who have insulted me are not being banned. I have only one more strike before being banned permanently which is what they so badly want here. Its not free speech. Its called free speech for those who approve of Tivo Stream .


You have an expectation of free speech? On a privately-owned online forum? That's hilarious.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> You have an expectation of free speech? On a privately-owned online forum? That's hilarious.


Yep. Privately owned but for public use.Anyone in the world can sign up and post ,right? Or am I missing something?

It seems you are trying to get me to that last suspension,aren't you? Egg me on.

That's hilarious.


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> I could tell you why you were banned but then that would get me banned so I won't.


Tell me ..But the real reason is because i have badmouthed the Tivo Stream


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> You have an expectation of free speech? On a privately-owned online forum? That's hilarious.


Oh you wanna sell me your slingbox,let me know.

Are you using Tivo for in house streaming or OOH streaming?


----------



## dianebrat

jimmypowder said:


> Tell me ..But the real reason is because i have badmouthed the Tivo Stream


No, I'm sure the reason was related to the derogatory and aggressive tone you've taken with others that disagree with you, I have no doubt that it has nothing to do with criticizing the Stream. Since I'm not a mod nor in the inner circle I can only go by what I've seen when I've been on the receiving end of your attacks.

It's not the message, it was the delivery.


----------



## jimmypowder

dianebrat said:


> No, I'm sure the reason was related to the derogatory and aggressive tone you've taken with others that disagree with you, I have no doubt that it has nothing to do with criticizing the Stream. Since I'm not a mod nor in the inner circle I can only go by what I've seen when I've been on the receiving end of your attacks. It's not the message, it was the delivery.


Well have you been suspended because I've read many of your posts towards me ?

The answer will tell me a lot .


----------



## dianebrat

jimmypowder said:


> Well have you been suspended because I've read many of your posts towards me ?
> 
> The answer will tell me a lot .


I've never started a post pointed at someone else with "wah wah wah" so I think that should be sufficient.
We may disagree, but I have not treated you in the manner you have treated others.

As always, if you feel I've said something to you in an inappropriate way, please don't hesitate to report it to the mods with the report icon in the lower left.


----------



## eboydog

I believe its time to lock this thread, nothing good has become of this non informative thread.

Yes, we all know the TiVo Stream has room for improvement but this discussion has fallen into the sewer, emotions are running out of control of what could have been a civil discussion and now we are left with nothing that is contributing to the betterment of the TiVo community.


----------



## jimmypowder

dianebrat said:


> I've never started a post pointed at someone else with "wah wah wah" so I think that should be sufficient. We may disagree, but I have not treated you in the manner you have treated others. As always, if you feel I've said something to you in an inappropriate way, please don't hesitate to report it to the mods with the report icon in the lower left.


So you have never been suspended even though it implied I'm BS in a post . You know what post in talking about . I can find it for you .

That tells me being suspended here is selective depending on your viewpoint , IMO


----------



## Robin

dianebrat said:


> No, I'm sure the reason was related to the derogatory and aggressive tone you've taken with others that disagree with you, I have no doubt that it has nothing to do with criticizing the Stream. Since I'm not a mod nor in the inner circle I can only go by what I've seen when I've been on the receiving end of your attacks.
> 
> It's not the message, it was the delivery.


This is a much much nicer way of saying what I was thinking.


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> This is a much much nicer way of saying what I was thinking.


And where have you ever chimed in on a post of mine? .Never seen one .Maybe you can direct me to one .


----------



## Robin

AFAIK, I haven't. And that's irrelevant to my assessment of why you received a ban.


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> AFAIK, I haven't. And that's irrelevant to my assessment of why you received a ban.


 Didn't think so .

Maybe you can enlighten us on why the Tivo Stream is so bad or good .


----------



## Robin

I have no opinion of it. I don't own one. 

I came to this thread looking for useful information about them. I certainly didn't get any from you.


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> I have no opinion of it. I don't own one. I came to this thread looking for useful information about them. I certainly didn't get any from you.


If you review my posts you will see my recommendations and why .

A Slingbox is the best streamer .Period
Better audio quality, video quality , all channels can be watched unlike the Tivo Stream ,
you can use Airplay to project onto a big tv if your away and on and on .

It is a far superior device to the Tivo Stream . Except the controls on the Slingbox are sluggish .

You can listen to the ones here who have never used a Slingbox or someone who has used one 
along with the Tivo Stream .


----------



## David Platt

She's already had plenty of advice from someone who's used both extensively, thanks. You're not the only one.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> She's already had plenty of advice from someone who's used both extensively, thanks. You're not the only one.


 That's interesting because I don't see any posts from her inquiring about the tivo stream and asking questions I looked at her posts and see nothing .interesting.

Went to her posts under her name and nothing . Maybe you can send me her posts that inquire about the tivo stream .

Thanks !


----------



## David Platt

Where did I say anything about posts? There are lots of other ways to communicate than posting here.


----------



## eboydog

jimmypowder said:


> That's interesting because I don't see any posts from her inquiring about the tivo stream and asking questions
> 
> I looked at here posts and see nothing .interesting


No, it's just that when someone such as yourself registers 7 months ago and short of a five or six posts, all you have contributed to the group is your dislike of the the Tivo Stream it get's rather old, rather quick. Don't you have anything else to contribute to? We all appreciate your zeal for the slingbox however your constant nagging is rather unusual, it's as if your sole purpose to join this forum is to complain.

Perhaps you should voice your concern at the support forum at Tivo.com as that is the direct path to Tivo were the real tivo employees live, believe it or not 99.9% of use here at TCF are just Tivo users and have no control over the product or the quality of product that Tivo produces. In fact the majority of Tivo employees are as I understand, prohibited from posting messages here with the exception of a select few such as TiVoMargret who posts often.

With regards to the quality of the TiVo Stream, you do understand that this is product that isn't as mature as the Slingbox, it was been out for little more than a year which compared to Slingbox which as been around for a lot longer and has time to mature. I'm sure the first generation of the slingbox wasn't nearly as good as it is today so comparing Slingbox to Stream is really not a fair comparison.

It's one thing to state your position, it's another to on and on, and on and on and repeat your position over and over. If you are a programmer and have all the technical issues resolved in how to make the Stream better then perhaps you should apply for a job at Tivo but until then, is there anything else you can contribute to this group with? Good God man, it's just TV, it's just Apple touch screen devices and it's really not worth it when you become abusive and go on about being banned when apparently you don't understand the purpose of this forum or it's rules.


----------



## aaronwt

The stream has been out for over 1.5 years now. Around twenty months. Has there been any official word yet on Android support? I got a Slingbox 350 when they came out in October 2012 because the Stream did not have Android support yet. I would have never guessed that it still wouldn't have Android support yet. So while I use my Slingbox 350, I'm hopeful that I will be able to use the Stream that is built into my Roamio Pro at some point. So if nothing else I can compare the two myself and see which one I think is better.


----------



## eboydog

aaronwt said:


> The stream has been out for over 1.5 years now. Around twenty months. Has there been any official word yet on Android support? I got a Slingbox 350 when they came out in October 2012 because the Stream did not have Android support yet. I would have never guessed that it still wouldn't have Android support yet. So while I use my Slingbox 350, I'm hopeful that I will be able to use the Stream that is built into my Roamio Pro at some point. So if nothing else I can compare the two myself and see which one I think is better.


I agree, I'm in the same boat but as I have already voiced my desire for Android stream support , there isn't much else I can say. I do have faith that something will occur hopefully soon as otherwise I too will check out a slingbox but I'm not going to keep repeating such for 7 months. At least there are options.


----------



## Robin

jimmypowder said:


> If you review my posts you will see my recommendations and why .
> 
> A Slingbox is the best streamer .Period
> Better audio quality, video quality , all channels can be watched unlike the Tivo Stream ,
> you can use Airplay to project onto a big tv if your away and on and on .
> 
> It is a far superior device to the Tivo Stream . Except the controls on the Slingbox are sluggish .
> 
> You can listen to the ones here who have never used a Slingbox or someone who has used one
> along with the Tivo Stream .


Your posts have done nothing to sway my opinion either way. They come off like the rantings of a crazy person.


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> Your posts have done nothing to sway my opinion either way. They come off like the rantings of a crazy person.[/QUOTE
> 
> Then buy a Tivo Stream . If you do , don't forget many premium channels won't work with the Stream as they are copyright protected,
> 
> Enjoy .


----------



## dianebrat

jimmypowder said:


> Robin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts have done nothing to sway my opinion either way. They come off like the rantings of a crazy person.
> 
> 
> 
> Then buy a Tivo Stream . If you do , d*on't forget many premium channels won't work with the Stream as they are copyright protected*,
> 
> Enjoy .
Click to expand...

Correction, some channels with some providers may not be able to be streamed OOH, all channels may be streamed inside the home.


----------



## jimmypowder

dianebrat said:


> Correction, some channels with some providers may not be able to be streamed OOH, all channels may be streamed inside the home.


Also don't forget you need a wifi connection unlike the Slingbox which can use your cellular connection .

A huge advantage !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dianebrat

jimmypowder said:


> Also don't forget you need a wifi connection unlike the Slingbox which can use your cellular connection .
> A huge advantage !!!!!!!!!!


For some folks maybe.. to each their own. I prefer wifi and not chewing up data plan quotas, and I don't see why anyone would use cellular in the house if they have wifi available.


----------



## jimmypowder

dianebrat said:


> For some folks maybe.. to each their own. I prefer wifi and not chewing up data plan quotas, and I don't see why anyone would use cellular in the house if they have wifi available.


Ooh , ooh streaming , I really don't want to watch Tivo on an ipad when there is a tv available .


----------



## dianebrat

jimmypowder said:


> Ooh , ooh streaming , I really don't want to watch Tivo on an ipad when there is a tv available .


As said multiple times, to each their own. I love being able to take my ipad out to the porch, lean back with a beverage and watch The Daily Show, I don't need a 55" plasma to still enjoy TDS.

If you want to make a statement about things like being unable to stream protected content, etc, it's worth being clear that you're talking about OOH vs in home, things that a new user entering this thread would need to know to make an informed decision, after all, that's the core question asked by the OP many posts previous.


----------



## jimmypowder

dianebrat said:


> As said multiple times, to each their own. I love being able to take my ipad out to the porch, lean back with a beverage and watch The Daily Show, I don't need a 55" plasma to still enjoy TDS. If you want to make a statement about things like being unable to stream protected content, etc, it's worth being clear that you're talking about OOH vs in home, things that a new user entering this thread would need to know to make an informed decision, after all, that's the core question asked by the OP many posts previous.


 OOH Streaming , OOH Streaming !! I can't download shows I recorded like movies from premium movie channels either ! No on the go Movies !!!!!


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> OOH Streaming , OOH Streaming !! I can't download shows I recorded like movies from premium movie channels either ! No on the go Movies !!!!!


As opposed to the Slingbox, which can't download anything.


----------



## jrtroo

I saw this thread on another device where I'm not logged in and removed the ignore feature for this.

Clearly our friend Jimmy is not going to listen to the rational arguments posted here that slingbox works better than the stream, and vice versa, dependent upon use case. That is fine, Jimmy can go ahead and believe what he wants.

However, we need to stay away from continuing to entertain Jimmy. Future users, or those researching a Stream/Roamio, will clearly see what is happening here. No need to feed the negativity anymore.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> As opposed to the Slingbox, which can't download anything.


I can watch all the recorded shows ,INCLUDING PREMIUM MOVIE CHANNELS,
on my Slingbox 350 .

I cant do that with my Tivo .Says copyright protected.

HUGE negative!


----------



## jimmypowder

jrtroo said:


> I saw this thread on another device where I'm not logged in and removed the ignore feature for this.
> 
> Clearly our friend Jimmy is not going to listen to the rational arguments posted here that slingbox works better than the stream, and vice versa, dependent upon use case. That is fine, Jimmy can go ahead and believe what he wants.
> 
> However, we need to stay away from continuing to entertain Jimmy. Future users, or those researching a Stream/Roamio, will clearly see what is happening here. No need to feed the negativity anymore.


Tivo works well INSIDE your home network .It is garbage OOH.


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> I can watch all the recorded shows ,INCLUDING PREMIUM MOVIE CHANNELS, on my Slingbox 350 . I cant do that with my Tivo .Says copyright protected. HUGE negative!


The goalposts, they are moving. You were specifically talking about downloading shows, not streaming.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> The goalposts, they are moving. You were specifically talking about downloading shows, not streaming.


The downloading process with Tivo stinks. To download a 1 hour show takes well about one hour . Ridiculous . And it fails to download sometimes
it is garbage software.

I dont even bother . The only areas where downloading might be helpful would be a plane ,subway where you cant get cell or wifi.

I can use wifi or lte/4g to stream on a slingbox.Cant do that with Tivo.

TOUCHDOWN for SLINGBOX.


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> The downloading process with Tivo stinks. To download a 1 hour show takes well about one hour . Ridiculous . And it fails to download sometimes it is garbage software. I dont even bother . The only areas where downloading might be helpful would be a plane ,subway where you cant get cell or wifi. I can use wifi or lte/4g to stream on a slingbox.Cant do that with Tivo. TOUCHDOWN for SLINGBOX.


You should look into your home network-- there might be some issues there. I routinely download hour shows in much less than an hour, and I can't remember a download ever failing.

So downloading is useless, except for those times when it isn't. Got it. Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## dianebrat

David Platt said:


> The goalposts, they are moving. You were specifically talking about downloading shows, not streaming.


No worries, he'll change his criteria again to keep his point going, it's a standard MO.


----------



## Robin

jimmypowder said:


> The downloading process with Tivo stinks. To download a 1 hour show takes well about one hour . Ridiculous . And it fails to download sometimes
> it is garbage software.
> 
> I dont even bother . The only areas where downloading might be helpful would be a plane ,subway where you cant get cell or wifi.
> 
> I can use wifi or lte/4g to stream on a slingbox.Cant do that with Tivo.
> 
> TOUCHDOWN for SLINGBOX.


OK, now, this post is actually really helpful.

If I want my kids to be able to watch videos on iPads in the car then Stream is the way to go.


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> OK, now, this post is actually really helpful. If I want my kids to be able to watch videos on iPads in the car then Stream is the way to go.


 You could use the hotspot on a phone and stream all recorded programs on your Tivo , including those that are copyright protected by Tivo and cannot be downloaded , via the Slingbox . Better check what your kids like to watch because you may not be able to download their programs through the Stream .


----------



## Robin

And pay for data so four kids can stream over my phone? No, thanks. Plus if I wanted to do that they'd just use Netflix.


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> And pay for data so four kids can stream over my phone? No, thanks. Plus if I wanted to do that they'd just use Netflix.


 Then you don't have a very good data plan

And csble companies are implementing data caps at home soon so downloading Tivo may grab you there .


----------



## Robin

It doesn't download over your LAN?


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> Then you don't have a very good data plan And csble companies are implementing data caps at home soon so downloading Tivo may grab you there .


How can downloading a show from your TiVo to your iPad on your home network possibly count against a data cap?


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> It doesn't download over your LAN?


Sure over your wifi . But the cable companies will be imposing data caps soon on your internet usage and if an hour program takes about an hour to download times four kids , that will be a lot of data usage .


----------



## eboydog

Not sure how Slingbox works over cellular data but I run my ipad off the rooted free hotspot off my Android, no data issues but that's the benefit of having both Android and Apple. Of course root might be too much for most Android users and of course will most likely be a issue with Android Stream support when it arrives but that will be a bridge to cross when it occurs.


----------



## Robin

jimmypowder said:


> Sure over your wifi . But the cable companies will be imposing data caps soon on your internet usage and if an hour program takes about an hour to download times four kids , that will be a lot of data usage .


Hm, maybe I'm confused.

I thought you could download programs to the iPads at home over your LAN. That wouldn't use your cable allotment whatsoever. You could unplug your cable and it would still work.

Then it's on the iPads and can be viewed with no Internet connection whatsoever.

What am I missing? Where do these mythical data caps come into play? Nothing in this scenario is using the Internet.


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> Hm, maybe I'm confused. I thought you could download programs to the iPads at home over your LAN. That wouldn't use your cable allotment whatsoever. You could unplug your cable and it would still work. Then it's on the iPads and can be viewed with no Internet connection whatsoever. What am I missing? Where do these mythical cable caps come into play?


Cable data caps are not mythical . They are coming and have already been implemented in certain regions


----------



## Robin

Sorry to have distracted you with data caps. 

Please explain how they apply in the scenario I outlined where the Internet is not used.


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> Cable data caps are not mythical . They are coming and have already been implemented in certain regions


But they have absolutely nothing to do with the scenario Robin's describing. You're not downloading the shows over the internet (which is what data caps apply to). You're moving the data locally on your own network from your TiVo to your iPad.


----------



## eboydog

I think the issue of data usage was implied if one used cell hotspot to access a Stream or even Slingbox access, at least that was what I meant.

As far as home ISP data useage, I can't see internet data being a issue since when at home the data transfer is all local.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> But they have absolutely nothing to do with the scenario Robin's describing. You're not downloading the shows over the internet (which is what data caps apply to). You're moving the data locally on your own network from your TiVo to your iPad.


Correct .


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> Correct .


I think that's as close as we're going to get to an admission that he was totally and completely wrong, people. Enjoy.


----------



## jimmypowder

Here's my latest attempt to use Tivo ooh streaming .






this happens a lot You can forget trying to ultimately use this app in 4g /LTE mode in its current form , IMO


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> I think that's as close as we're going to get to an admission that he was totally and completely wrong, people. Enjoy.


You don't have any problems with Tivo Stream ?

Tell the truth .


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> You don't have any problems with Tivo Stream ?
> 
> Tell the truth .


I don't believe I've ever made that statement.

Yes, I've had problems with the TiVo Stream. About the same number of problems that I've had with the Slingbox. Taking all things into consideration (video/audio quality, ease of use, tying up the remote TV, etc), I much prefer the Stream.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> I don't believe I've ever made that statement. Yes, I've had problems with the TiVo Stream. About the same number of problems that I've had with the Slingbox. Taking all things into consideration (video/audio quality, ease of use, tying up the remote TV, etc), I much prefer the Stream.


Video and audio quality are better on the stream then Slingbox outside the home ? With a current 
SLINGBOX ?? Please .


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> Video and audio quality are better on the stream then Slingbox outside the home ? With a current SLINGBOX ?? Please .


You need to re-read what I said.

Taking ALL things into consideration.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> You need to re-read what I said. Taking ALL things into consideration.


 Yeah ok . The only thing the Stream is better then the Slingbox is controls . And that's not by much . Other then that the Slingbox blows away the Tivo Stream . It's not even close . And the most important factor is : Audio and Video Quality . In ooh streaming the Slingbox blows away the Stream . You don't have good audio and video , what good is it anyway ?


----------



## David Platt

Fantastic! Since video quality trumps everything, then you've just made an ironclad argument for why you should use the TiVo Stream's OOH download feature, which gives you identical quality to in-home Stream streaming which you have already said is fantastic. BTW, it also gets around that pesky "YOU CAN ONLY STREAM OVER WIFI" thing you keep bringing up, since you can download over 4G/LTE. You simply start downloading a show, and in a couple of minutes, start watching it. Problem solved.


----------



## SullyND

I haven't had my sling setup in months. Can it now stream something from a TiVo other than what the TiVo is displaying on the TV?

Seems a pretty big advantage for the stream.


----------



## jimmypowder

SullyND said:


> I haven't had my sling setup in months. Can it now stream something from a TiVo other than what the TiVo is displaying on the TV? Seems a pretty big advantage for the stream.


It can stream anything you have recorded on the TiVo ,

Problem with the Stream is streaming is shaky . 
I could care less about its feature of allowing someone to watch what they want while your watching something else on that same tv

Just connect the Slingbox to another tv like the bedroom tv. 
almost 100 percent of households have more then one tv .


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> It can stream anything you have recorded on the TiVo , Problem with the Stream is streaming is shaky . I could care less about its feature of allowing someone to watch what they want while your watching something else on that same tv Just connect the Slingbox to another tv like the bedroom tv. almost 100 percent of households have more then one tv .


Do almost 100% of houses have more than one TiVo?


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> Do almost 100% of houses have more than one TiVo?


They could have other cable boxes . This argument of TiVo streaming users accessing the same tv is WEAK .

I have my Slingbox on the Bedroom Tivo or if I wanted a Comcast box .


----------



## moyekj

David Platt said:


> Fantastic! Since video quality trumps everything, then you've just made an ironclad argument for why you should use the TiVo Stream's OOH download feature, which gives you identical quality to in-home Stream streaming which you have already said is fantastic. BTW, it also gets around that pesky "YOU CAN ONLY STREAM OVER WIFI" thing you keep bringing up, since you can download over 4G/LTE. You simply start downloading a show, and in a couple of minutes, start watching it. Problem solved.


 For whatever reason jimmypowder has just ignored this point which has been made numerous times in this thread. With a little patience using downloads you can better quality and much better trick play. For downloads, trick play is instantaneous using the TiVo app and the quality you can decide upon up front and won't vary based on instantaneous internet connection speeds like the Sling does.
For cases when you can't use the Stream to download, such as for CCI protected content then you have no choice but to use Sling then fine (hence a good reason to have both solutions), but for everything else unless you are a big fan of live TV then to me the Sling is inferior solution.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> Fantastic! Since video quality trumps everything, then you've just made an ironclad argument for why you should use the TiVo Stream's OOH download feature, which gives you identical quality to in-home Stream streaming which you have already said is fantastic. BTW, it also gets around that pesky "YOU CAN ONLY STREAM OVER WIFI" thing you keep bringing up, since you can download over 4G/LTE. You simply start downloading a show, and in a couple of minutes, start watching it. Problem solved.


TiVo downloading takes a ridiculously long time. It's almost takes real time to download a show .

1hr dhow takes what 50 minutes to download ! Ridiculous , of course it won't download all the premium channel content .

If I wanna watch something , say an Starz movie , I can record it and just stream it over wifi or 4g on the Slingbox .

Can you stream or download that on TiVo Stream ????

NOPE !!!!! It says copyright protected .


----------



## eboydog

Will you guys stop encouraging Jimmy? He is only here to promote Slingbox, he has little or no interest in anything else.


----------



## Robin

jimmypowder said:


> They could have other cable boxes . This argument of TiVo streaming users accessing the same tv is WEAK .


Just because it doesn't apply in your situation doesn't make it a weak argument.

I have one TV. And one (hooked up) TiVo. I have absolutely no interest in having more. For a while there was another flat screen in the house and we never even plugged it in.

For me OOH streaming is *only* useful if it doesn't monopolize the home TV.

That's not the case for you and that's fine. But you're not doing this thread any favors by discounting the fact that use cases like mine exist.


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> Just because it doesn't apply in your situation doesn't make it a weak argument. I have one TV. And one (hooked up) TiVo. I have absolutely no interest in having more. For a while there was another flat screen in the house and we never even plugged it in. For me OOH streaming is *only* useful if it doesn't monopolize the home TV. That's not the case for you and that's fine. But you're not doing this thread any favors by discounting the fact that use cases like mine exist.


One tv with four kids !!! Hmmmm .


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> One tv with four kids !!! Hmmmm .


And don't forget the two adults. I can assure you she's telling the truth.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> And don't forget the two adults. I can assure you she's telling the truth.


I guess she's in the 1% .


----------



## David Platt

I'd love to know where you're getting this 99% statistic. In 2009, only 82% had two TVs. Where are you getting the latest numbers?


----------



## David Platt

eboydog said:


> Will you guys stop encouraging Jimmy? He is only here to promote Slingbox, he has little or no interest in anything else.


Come on. It's fun.


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> TiVo downloading takes a ridiculously long time. It's almost takes real time to download a show . 1hr dhow takes what 50 minutes to download !


 Now I'm confused; does video quality trump everything else or not? Before you said it did, and now convenience and quickness trump video quality.

Regardless, you can start watching within a couple of minutes of starting the download; you don't have to wait for the entire show to download.


----------



## Robin

jimmypowder said:


> One tv with four kids !!! Hmmmm .


But hundreds, or possibly thousands, of books.


----------



## moyekj

It had been a while since I collected detailed information on Stream downloads. So I did so today at all 3 quality levels and updated the thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511445

Looks like download times improved considerably since last time I checked. Highest quality download of a 1 hour 1080i show took only 22 minutes. **
i.e. ~ 1/3 real time to download.

** This is for in home downloads only. OOH downloads seem to be limited by TiVo Proxy server, so even if your ISP has good upload limits it won't matter and OOH downloads will be much slower.


----------



## jimmypowder

Hers some great video quality on my Tivo stream !! Lolololololol!!!!






Ooh streaming
Pathetic !!!!!!


----------



## jimmypowder

Here is my Tivo not on wifi but on LTE at the mall









Lol what a difference huh !!!


----------



## jimmypowder

moyekj said:


> It had been a while since I collected detailed information on Stream downloads. So I did so today at all 3 quality levels and updated the thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=511445 Looks like download times improved considerably since last time I checked. Highest quality download of a 1 hour 1080i show took only 22 minutes. i.e. ~ 1/3 real time to download as opposed to 1/1 real time that was posted above.


Wow a 1 hour show took only 22 minutes !! ??!!!

What a speedster ! Lol


----------



## jimmypowder

jimmypowder said:


> Wow a 1 hour show took only 22 minutes !! ??!!! What a speedster ! Lol


I guess the days of dial up speed expectations are still alive !


----------



## moyekj

jimmypowder said:


> Wow a 1 hour show took only 22 minutes !! ??!!!
> 
> What a speedster ! Lol


 You choose to ignore the point - you can start downloading at highest quality and start watching almost right away and still able to skip all commercials and have good quality and much better trick play than Sling. But it's obvious you don't like inconvenient truths backed up with actual numbers and facts, so it's pointless posting anything else in this thread that goes against your bias.


----------



## jimmypowder

moyekj said:


> You choose to ignore the point - you can start downloading at highest quality and start watching almost right away and still able to skip all commercials and have good quality and much better trick play than Sling. But it's obvious you don't like inconvenient truths backed up with actual numbers and facts, so it's pointless posting anything else in this thread that goes against your bias.


The Stream stinks bro compared to Slingbox .

Did you see my video pictures of the two in action !!!!!!!

Yep !!!!!!


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> The Stream stinks bro compared to Slingbox . Did you see my video pictures of the two in action !!!!!!! Yep !!!!!!


Your picture was of OOH streaming. He's talking about OOH downloading, which will be identical quality to in-home streaming.


----------



## dianebrat

David Platt said:


> Your picture was of OOH streaming. He's talking about OOH downloading, which will be identical quality to in-home streaming.


pshaw... he's never let facts get in the way before, why start now?


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> Your picture was of OOH streaming. He's talking about OOH downloading, which will be identical quality to in-home streaming.


 Who needs to download when you can stream . I don't live on a plane or the subway !!!!!!!

Wastes your battery and it's slow..... Zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Robin

jimmypowder said:


> Who needs to download when you can stream . I don't live on a plane or the subway !!!!!!!
> 
> Wastes your battery and it's slow..... Zzzzzzzzzz.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say "the people who want to use it on a plane or subway".

I don't understand why you're so obsessed with this. If your arguments were even remotely articulate or well-reasoned I'd think you were a shill for Sling but that's clearly not the case.


----------



## jimmypowder

dianebrat said:


> pshaw... he's never let facts get in the way before, why start now? [/QUOTE
> The facts are ooh streaming stinks as you can see from the photo of the laughably bad video stream .


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say "the people who want to use it on a plane or subway". I don't understand why you're so obsessed with this. If your arguments were even remotely articulate or well-reasoned I'd think you were a shill for Sling but that's clearly not the case.


Here's articulate :

Slingbox > Stream in Audio quslity
Slingbox> Stream in Video quality
Slingbox> Stream in playing premium channels 
Slingbox > Stream in playing on LTE/4g

I'm articulate enough to know the Slingbox is much better then the Stream !!!

Did you see the ooh streaming video I posted !!

Apparently not . You know video don't lie

Jimmypowder. PhD in Television Streaming
MBA 
BA


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say "the people who want to use it on a plane or subway". I don't understand why you're so obsessed with this. If your arguments were even remotely articulate or well-reasoned I'd think you were a shill for Sling but that's clearly not the case.


How come your not suspended from this site for insulting me earlier this week ?

More double standards in this place . Deleting posts .

The truth will set you free .


----------



## jimmypowder

Bad bad bad ooh streaming !!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Platt

I'm thinking Jimmy's working with a different definition of the word 'articulate' than the rest of us.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> I'm thinking Jimmy's working with a different definition of the word 'articulate' than the rest of us.


Nope . I know good television streaming when I see it

I know you trying your best to bate me so that I can get banned from the site .

It's really pathetic .

PhD - Televison Streaming
MBA 
BA


----------



## David Platt

Yes, I'm trying my best to 'bate' you by replying to your posts in a calm, rational manner. You've found me out.


----------



## lgnad

jimmypowder said:


> TiVo downloading takes a ridiculously long time. It's almost takes real time to download a show .
> 
> 1hr dhow takes what 50 minutes to download ! Ridiculous , of course it won't download all the premium channel content .
> 
> If I wanna watch something , say an Starz movie , I can record it and just stream it over wifi or 4g on the Slingbox .
> 
> Can you stream or download that on TiVo Stream ????
> 
> NOPE !!!!! It says copyright protected .


I just downloaded a 30 minute HD program last night via Stream to my Ipad 4 and it took like 8? 9? minutes (I didnt measure it that closely), and that was through my slower access point. I think your download times are way out-of date or you have some serious networking issues.

I dont get the fighting about what I consider such a minor function. I guess on the rare occasion that I want to watch something out of home, all of the options we have cover my needs like seventeen times over... its like MAD of entertainment options: I have Ipad 4, HTC One, 17" loaded laptop (and a Kindle Paperwhite)... netflix app/site, hulu app/site, xfinity streaming app/site, hbo go app/web site, tv network's apps and web sites, blu-ray, etc The Stream's current level of function for the rare times I actually have used it, it was "good enough".... and if I want something from HBO, I just use the app or web site. <shrug>


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> Yes, I'm trying my best to 'bate' you by replying to your posts in a calm, rational manner. You've found me out.


The only thing I've found out is the stream is garbage for ooh streaming

Look at that pic I posted earlier .

You really think that's an acceptable product ???? Well do you ???


----------



## dianebrat

jimmypowder said:


> How come your not suspended from this site for insulting me earlier this week ?
> More double standards in this place . Deleting posts .
> The truth will set you free .


No one on this thread or your previous threads has ever behaved towards you in the same ways that you have attacked others and continue to act in this thread, and that is why they are not put in the time-out corner.

You have an obsession on the stream and its quality that you feel the need to relentlessly point out to anyone that does not agree with you, you don't grasp that others not only do not share your view, but have actual differing views of their own.


----------



## aaronwt

jimmypowder said:


> It can stream anything you have recorded on the TiVo ,
> 
> Problem with the Stream is streaming is shaky .
> I could care less about its feature of allowing someone to watch what they want while your watching something else on that same tv
> 
> Just connect the Slingbox to another tv like the bedroom tv.
> almost 100 percent of households have more then one tv .


Or don't even connect the SLingbox to a TV. I have a Slingbox 350 in a closet with a TiVo Mini. There is no need to have a TV hooked up to it. Although I did get the Lifetime TiVo Mini for free. If I didn't have that extra one I would have just put the Slingbox on the least used Mini.

As far as downloading. The way I use OOH viewing, I never know what I am going to be viewing so I would not be able to download in advance. If I'm at another location with a TV, I just use the 1920x1080 HDMI output of my cellphone or tablet to send the A/V to the TV. Otherwise I would watch it directly on those devices.

If Android support ever comes to the Stream(and that is a gigantic IF), then I will probably use the Stream for in home streaming to my tablet. But I will still use my Slingbox 350 for OOH streaming to my tablet and cell phone.


----------



## jimmypowder

dianebrat said:


> No one on this thread or your previous threads has ever behaved towards you in the same ways that you have attacked others and continue to act in this thread, and that is why they are not put in the time-out corner. You have an obsession on the stream and its quality that you feel the need to relentlessly point out to anyone that does not agree with you, you don't grasp that others not only do not share your view, but have actual differing views of their own.


 Did you see that pic I posted of ooh streaming !!! What a blurry piece of garbage . PhD - television streaming MBA BA








Is this acceptable product ????????????


----------



## Robin

What you don't seem to understand is that by ranting and raving incoherently with questionable punctuation you're driving people away from your POV.

We've all seen your picture of OOH streaming. If David had posted it I would take it seriously because I know he has and appreciates both devices and uses both of them for different functions. However you are so indescribably biased against the Stream I don't give it any weight.

I've never used a Stream but I have used a Slingbox and have had moments of very poor quality on par with the picture you posted. It would be easy for me to grab a screen capture showing poor performance even though the overall performance was very good. I'm not saying that's what you're doing, I'm just saying I can't trust that you're not so the picture does nothing to impress me either way.

I am genuinely fascinated by why you're so obsessed with this. Are you upset because of the money you wasted on the Slingbox Sling? Why not resell it and move on with your life?


----------



## jimmypowder

Robin said:


> What you don't seem to understand is that by ranting and raving incoherently with questionable punctuation you're driving people away from your POV. We've all seen your picture of OOH streaming. If David had posted it I would take it seriously because I know he has and appreciates both devices and uses both of them for different functions. However you are so indescribably biased against the Stream I don't give it any weight. I've never used a Stream but I have used a Slingbox and have had moments of very poor quality on par with the picture you posted. It would be easy for me to grab a screen capture showing poor performance even though the overall performance was very good. I'm not saying that's what you're doing, I'm just saying I can't trust that you're not so the picture does nothing to impress me either way. I am genuinely fascinated by why you're so obsessed with this. Are you upset because of the money you wasted on the Slingbox? Why not resell it and move on with your life?


The video is blurry like that a lot.

It is a garbage product ,IMO .

You haven't even used a stream so you have nothing to compare it to .
Go ahead and follow David's advice and pick a Stream up .
What are you waiting for ?

What Model Slingbox did you have ? Probably from years ago .

PhD - television streaming
MBA 
BA


----------



## David Platt

jimmypowder said:


> The video is blurry like that a lot. It is a garbage product ,IMO . You haven't even used a stream so you have nothing to compare it to . Go ahead and follow David's advice and pick a Stream up . What are you waiting for ? What Model Slingbox did you have ? Probably from years ago . PhD - television streaming MBA BA


Correct, she doesn't have a Stream. Which is why she has never made any made any comparisons between the two or made any comments about the quality of it.

I would also greatly appreciate you pointing out where this 'advice' is that I gave telling people to buy a Stream. I certainly don't recall giving such advice. Instead, I related how both of the products have worked for me in my particular situation.


----------



## jimmypowder

David Platt said:


> Correct, she doesn't have a Stream. Which is why she has never made any made any comparisons between the two or made any comments about the quality of it. I would also greatly appreciate you pointing out where this 'advice' is that I gave telling people to buy a Stream. I certainly don't recall giving such advice. Instead, I related how both of the products have worked for me in my particular situation.


 She doesn't have a stream and thus has no idea of its quality . Here's the pic I took yesterday of ooh streaming . Here's the quality your looking at :








PhD - doctor of television streaming 
Masters in media streamers 
Bs in Bs .


----------



## David Platt

Your ability to ignore every single request for information or question asked of you is mind-boggling.


----------



## lgnad

Gosh, I'm starting to hope there aren't any Stream updates in the upcoming software update. We'll likely have to put JP on suicide watch.


----------



## jimmypowder

lgnad said:


> Gosh, I'm starting to hope there aren't any Stream updates in the upcoming software update. We'll likely have to put JP on suicide watch.


 I already am just thinking about an update , I have Xanax at hand . Please inform me 24 hours in advance of a Tivo Stream update . When was the last one ? 1/2 year ago or so ? lol . If you think I have only called out Tivo Stream for making a bad product , IMO., think again , I have called out Apple. Microsoft , Logitech and yes even Slingbox in its early years . Rhapsody got it too along with many others . Should I get my meds ready ? I am listening to the Doors' The End!! Is that right Robin ? That apostrophe after Doors ? Lol


----------



## moyekj

FYI, I updated 1st post in More detailed HLS statistics thread with OOH download information. I switched my iPad WiFi to use "guest mode" SSID which restricts clients to WAN only. So even though I'm using same WiFi network, this forces TiVo app into OOH mode and hence using the TiVo proxy server.
Note that the download times in OOH mode are significantly slower compared to in home mode downloads. From my tests the TiVo proxy server limited downloads to ~1.85 Mbps even though my ISP upload speed is 5 Mbps. So I think it's further evidence that the TiVo proxy server is the culprit in throttling download speeds as we have long suspected, and hence lowering video quality for OOH streaming.

It may be useful for those objectively interested in helping to collect similar statistics using a similar technique as I posted in that other thread to see if you get similar results. I don't know if the speed throttling by the TiVo proxy server varies significantly from one day to another or not, so more data points would be enlightening.


----------



## jimmypowder

moyekj said:


> FYI, I updated 1st post in More detailed HLS statistics thread with OOH download information. I switched my iPad WiFi to use "guest mode" SSID which restricts clients to WAN only. So even though I'm using same WiFi network, this forces TiVo app into OOH mode and hence using the TiVo proxy server. Note that the download times in OOH mode are significantly slower compared to in home mode downloads. From my tests the TiVo proxy server limited downloads to ~1.85 Mbps even though my ISP upload speed is 5 Mbps. So I think it's further evidence that the TiVo proxy server is the culprit in throttling download speeds as we have long suspected, and hence lowering video quality for OOH streaming. It may be useful for those objectively interested in helping to collect similar statistics using a similar technique as I posted in that other thread to see if you get similar results. I don't know if the speed throttling by the TiVo proxy server varies significantly from one day to another or not, so more data points would be enlightening.


 I agree with this even though I'm on suicide watch pending a Tivo update , hopefully with port forwarding . Hahaha . Jimmy Hate Stream PhD - doctorate in television streaming Hates - apple wifi , airplay beats headphones Rhapsody software Tivo stream Logitech Microsoft software BBB-scam ratings Mushrooms Voicemail Frontgate garbage products Insurance companies Women with outside belly buttons Pittsburgh Steelers Chipotle , Five guys burgers , an old girlfriend named Robin, Rocky Mountain oysters , Dirk Diggler( I'm jealous ) , Paris cab drivers , Corona , Rain .French bull dogs ,Gondola rides with groups that ate big mexican breakfast ,Comcast . AT&T, Verizon


----------



## chelman

brewman said:


> This is not meant to be a troll; I really don't see the value of the Stream, and I'm wondering why people have purchased them over something like a Slingbox.
> 
> I have been a TiVo owner since the Series 1, and currently have a Romio, two Premiers, and two Series 3's so I'm definitely not anti-Tivo.
> 
> I guess the biggest question I have is the Stream's utility particularly when compared to a Slingbox. There's very few instances I can think of where I would want to use it while I'm in my home, and the only way to use if outside my home is to pre-download recorded content to my iPad is a PITA compared to a Slingbox.
> 
> So, why did you Stream owners buy the Stream?


I bought it, Because:
1. I got the stream bundled with a Tivo 4 from Woot.
2. I'm a TiVo loyal customer for 10 years,
3. I had high expectations about TiVo supporting Android, not anymore,
4. I should have read the specs more carefully, before raisng my expectations,
5. I have a high tolerance and patience for the slow pace of Tivo support for Android,
6. maybe I like to be fooled by the companies I support,


----------



## jimmypowder

chelman said:


> I bought it, Because: 1. I got the stream bundled with a Tivo 4 from Woot. 2. I'm a TiVo loyal customer for 10 years, 3. I had high expectations about TiVo supporting Android, not anymore, 4. I should have read the specs more carefully, before raisng my expectations, 5. I have a high tolerance and patience for the slow pace of Tivo support for Android, 6. maybe I like to be fooled by the companies I support,


The stream plain sucks . I'm gonna try it right now and bet it will not work .


----------



## jimmypowder

Yep here's the latest though picture was better : Buffer city






This happened after a few minutes not right off the bat where you would expect some buffering Jimmyhatestream - PhD - television streaming


----------



## lgnad

that picture is making me laugh... the guy looks constipated or something, and it says "buffering" right in front of his face lol


----------



## eboydog

As much as Jimmy hates his Stream, It's amazing how much he uses it. If it is so bad why does he still use it? 

What do they say about the defination of insanity is doing the same thing over and over getting the same result while expecting something different?

The Stream works as advertised for me, I'm more than aware its limitations are a result of legal copyright measures and not the technical shortcomings of the device. Yes, the Slingbox has more capabilities handling content that the cable company imposes rescriction on but seriously Jimmy, why arent you seeking resolution to your Stream rather than just complaining? In all of your posts since you joined this forum i October of 2013, you have never sought solutions but rather just stated your complaints. 

I don't believe I have ever seen anyone so engaged in such a negitive relationship with something you find so horrible yet refuse to let go of. Do you have anything positive to contribute as you incessant complaining doesn't offer any credibility to your position?


----------



## dianebrat

I'm in Salt Lake City this weekend and wanted to watch The Daily Show last night and the hotel doesn't have Comedy Central, so I kicked off a download, got ready for bed, curled up with my ipad and watched a perfectly acceptable stream fed TDS.

IMO it worked exactly like I wanted, and even though I kicked it off in download mode, I started watching within a few minutes and was always ahead


----------



## Austin Bike

I had no problem streaming to a rural village in Eyragues, France from my server back in the states. Of course there are better thing to do here than watch tv, so I abandoned it to focus on some local wine. Luckily jimmy didn't come with me, so complaining is at a minimum and beveridges are at a maximum.


----------



## Gromit

I streamed pretty much all day yesterday. I'm at my parents' house for Father's Day weekend and my Dad and I smoked a pork butt from 9:30 am until 5:15 pm. I had my iPad and the TiVo app streaming Le Mans coverage almost the whole time.

The stream stopped once and had to be restarted. Most of the time the picture was incredible at 5-7 green dots and looked perfect. Here and there I could tell it had dropped a bit but was always watchable.

Comcast recently upgraded my internet speeds with my upload going from around 4 Mbps to 9-11 Mbps. I think that might be a big factor as it seemed to be better yesterday than the last time I tried it from my parents' house with the slower upload speed.


----------



## moyekj

Gromit said:


> Comcast recently upgraded my internet speeds with my upload going from around 4 Mbps to 9-11 Mbps. I think that might be a big factor as it seemed to be better yesterday than the last time I tried it from my parents' house with the slower upload speed.


 Don't think that would matter much as TiVo proxy server for OOH streaming limits transfer speeds to below 2Mbps anyway.


----------



## Gromit

moyekj said:


> Don't think that would matter much as TiVo proxy server for OOH streaming limits transfer speeds to below 2Mbps anyway.


Ah, I wasn't sure if that was different for downloads vs. streaming.

Yesterday alone was almost worth the cost of the Stream. Awesome day.


----------

